# Cu-Avana Robusto (maduro) Cigar Review - great cigar for the money



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

aged 9 months-this cigar had very noticable veins but it also had noticable oils which was beautiful.this was actually a great looking cigar despit...

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana Robusto (maduro) Cigar Review - great cigar for the money


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a couple of these around all the time. Very Enjoyable


----------

